# amavis clamav permission denied



## buzzer7 (6. Okt. 2010)

Was ist das denn bzw was kann ich machen?

Den User amavis habe ich bereits in der Gruppe clamav und NUR in dieser Gruppe. Andere Lösungsansätze konnte ich bisher nicht finden.

Kann einer helfen?


```
Oct  6 22:58:00 srv01 amavis[5150]: (05150-15) (!!)WARN: all primary virus scanners failed, considering backups
 Oct  6 22:58:09 srv01 amavis[4840]: (04840-17) (!!)run_av (ClamAV-clamd)  FAILED - unexpected ,  output="/var/lib/amavis/tmp/amavis-20101006T194223-04840/parts: lstat()  failed: Permission denied. ERROR\n"
 Oct  6 22:58:09 srv01 amavis[4840]: (04840-17) (!!)ClamAV-clamd  av-scanner FAILED: CODE(0x3b0b770) unexpected ,  output="/var/lib/amavis/tmp/amavis-20101006T194223-04840/parts: lstat()  failed: Permission denied. ERROR\n" at (eval 88) line 527.
```


----------



## Till (8. Okt. 2010)

Welches Tutorial hast Du zur Konfiguration Deines Servers vor der ISPConfig installation verwendet?


----------



## buzzer7 (8. Okt. 2010)

The Perfect Server - Debian Lenny (Debian 5.0) [ISPConfig 3] weil das als empfohlende Linux Distribution angegeben wurde.


----------



## Till (8. Okt. 2010)

Ist das ein virtueller server?


----------



## buzzer7 (9. Okt. 2010)

Ja, eine Xenserver 5.6 VM.


----------



## Till (9. Okt. 2010)

Schau mal bitte mit dem top Befehl, ob Du noch genug freien Arbeitsspeicher und swap hast.


----------



## buzzer7 (9. Okt. 2010)

ca 200k Arbeitsspeicher und ca 3GB Swap.

Wo Du aber von Arbeitsspeicher redest geb ich ihm jetzt mal 1GB mehr Arbeitsspeicher. Sollte das das Problem erledigen? Schaden kann es auf jeden Fall nicht. Wieviel ist denn empfohlen?


----------



## buzzer7 (9. Okt. 2010)

Das mehr an Ram (jetzt sind 1.6GB frei) hat übrigens nix gebracht


----------



## Till (10. Okt. 2010)

Schau mal bitte in die /etc/group Datei, ob der clamav User auch Mitglied der amavis Gruppe ist.


----------



## buzzer7 (10. Okt. 2010)

Ich denke schon.

cat /etc/group bringt ....


----------



## Till (10. Okt. 2010)

Schau mal in die clamav / clamd config Datei, ob es dort eine Variable "AllowSupplementaryGroups" gibt und ob diese aktiviert und auf true gesetzt ist. GGf. danach amvis und clamd neu starten.


----------



## buzzer7 (10. Okt. 2010)

Ich wusste dass ich auch das gemacht hatte. Aber um sicher zu sein habe gegoogle und bin auf diesen Thread gestoßen http://www200.pair.com/mecham/spam/clamav-amavisd-new.html

Dieser Thread lenkte meine Aufmerksamkeit auf die /etc/amavis/amavisd.conf und ich musste feststellen dass die nicht existiert. Woher bekomme ich die oder wer erstellt die?

Oder kann das nicht der Fehler sein?


----------



## Till (11. Okt. 2010)

Das kann nicht der Fehler sein denn sonst würde amavisd nicht starten. Debian verwendet nicht diese Datei, daher ist es ok dass Du sie nicht findest. Unter Debian ist die Datei aufgesplittet in verschiedene Einzeldateien im Ordner /etc/amavis/conf.d/

Was Du mal versuchen kannst ist den clamav neu zu installieren:

apt-get install --reinstall clamav-daemon clamav-base clamav


----------



## buzzer7 (11. Okt. 2010)

Habe ich gemacht, hat aber nichts gebracht.

Was mir aber gerade auffällt. Die Fehlermeldung lautet ja 
	
	



```
... output="/var/lib/amavis/tmp/amavis-20101011T151311-14275/parts ...
```
Den Pfad /var/lib/amavis habe ich überhaupt nicht?!


----------



## Till (11. Okt. 2010)

Dann versuch mal bitte ein:

mkdir -p /var/lib/amavis/tmp
chown amavis:amavis /var/lib/amavis/tmp

und dann scahu auch mal in der /etc/group nach, ob dort diese Zeile drin steht:

amavis:x:108:clamav

damait clamav auch auf das Verzeichnis zugreifen kann.


----------



## buzzer7 (11. Okt. 2010)

Hey!

Mal so zwischendurch danke dass Du Dich für mein Problem interessierst!

Rechte/Owner /var/lib

```
drwxr-x--- 6 amavis  amavis  4096 2010-10-10 22:09 amavis
```
Rechte/Owner /var/lib/amavis

```
srwxr-x---  1 amavis amavis    0 2010-10-10 22:09 amavisd.sock
drwxr-x---  2 amavis amavis 4096 2010-10-10 22:09 db
drwxr-x---  3 amavis amavis 4096 2010-10-11 18:38 tmp
drwxr-x--- 64 amavis amavis 4096 2010-10-06 19:21 virusmails
```
/etc/group

```
www-data:x:33:clamav
clamav:x:112:amavis
amavis:x:113:clamav
```
Rechte/Owner /etc

```
drwxr-xr-x 4 root    root     4096 2010-10-10 22:09 amavis
```
Rechte/Owner /etc/amavis

```
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2358 2010-10-06 17:03 50-user~
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 2010-10-10 22:09 conf.d
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 2010-10-10 22:09 en_US
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  978 2008-07-26 09:29 README.l10n
```
meine clamd.conf

```
#Automatically Generated by clamav-base postinst
#To reconfigure clamd run #dpkg-reconfigure clamav-base
#Please read /usr/share/doc/clamav-base/README.Debian.gz for details
LocalSocket /var/run/clamav/clamd.ctl
FixStaleSocket true
LocalSocketGroup clamav
LocalSocketMode 666
# TemporaryDirectory is not set to its default /tmp here to make overriding
# the default with environment variables TMPDIR/TMP/TEMP possible
User clamav
AllowSupplementaryGroups true
ScanMail true
ScanArchive true
ArchiveBlockEncrypted false
MaxDirectoryRecursion 15
FollowDirectorySymlinks false
FollowFileSymlinks false
ReadTimeout 180
MaxThreads 12
MaxConnectionQueueLength 15
LogSyslog false
LogFacility LOG_LOCAL6
LogClean false
LogVerbose false
PidFile /var/run/clamav/clamd.pid
DatabaseDirectory /var/lib/clamav
SelfCheck 3600
Foreground false
Debug false
ScanPE true
ScanOLE2 true
ScanHTML true
DetectBrokenExecutables false
ExitOnOOM false
LeaveTemporaryFiles false
AlgorithmicDetection true
ScanELF true
IdleTimeout 30
PhishingSignatures true
PhishingScanURLs true
PhishingAlwaysBlockSSLMismatch false
PhishingAlwaysBlockCloak false
DetectPUA false
ScanPartialMessages false
HeuristicScanPrecedence false
StructuredDataDetection false
CommandReadTimeout 5
SendBufTimeout 200
MaxQueue 100
ExtendedDetectionInfo true
StreamMaxLength 0
LogFile /var/log/clamav/clamav.log
LogTime true
LogFileUnlock false
LogFileMaxSize 0
Bytecode true
BytecodeSecurity TrustSigned
BytecodeTimeout 60000
OfficialDatabaseOnly false
CrossFilesystems true
```
So, jetzt hast du mal alles relevante denke ich. 

Ist das richtig dass /etc/clamav dem root gehört?

Noch was gefunden.

Rechte/Owner /var/run

```
drwxr-xr-x 2 amavis      amavis      4096 2010-10-10 22:09 amavis
drwxr-xr-x 2 clamav      root        4096 2010-10-11 19:03 clamav
```
Ist das richtig dass clamav zur Gruppe root gehört?


----------



## buzzer7 (11. Okt. 2010)

Habe das /var/lib/amavis/tmp mal mit 777 gemacht. Jetzt ist seit ca 1 Stunde Ruhe. Kann das sein?


----------



## Till (12. Okt. 2010)

Wenn es so funktioniert dann ist es ok. Bei mir hat es die folgenden Rechte:

drwxr-xr-x 33 amavis amavis

Keine Ahnung warum es bei Dir nicht geht, hatte den Fall bisher noch nicht. An sich ist Debian da eher unproblematisch.


----------

